# S&W 1911 style .22



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I can't seem to locate any information on this. It is chrome or stainless with blue plastic grips. SA 1911 style that is about 1/3 the of the size of the Colt 1911. New, .they want $450.00 for it. Thanks for any help!


----------

